# Not 'g' scale



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

http://youtu.be/kjz6G0FinLA?list=UUsFzhA050rfhluF87m9X2lA

I know this is not large scale, but I wanted to share my new Christmas train, the 10th Anniversary Polar Express by lionel.
My first train was a wind up Marx. As you know my main hobby is live steam and also running " Sparkies " for the little kid at the Mall.
Really neat setup for Lionel. Remote for sounds and powere.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice video.

Don't feel too bad, I have used some "Z" gauge as a garden railroad for my garden railroad. 

Chuck


----------

